# arizona shows/shit2doo?



## Joel Grayson (Feb 8, 2016)

tramping az for the winter, looking to find some punk metal folk or grass shows out here. or other cheap/free shit to do in tucson and phoenix area.
stealth camping and fly spots accepted too! anything helps, thanks!


----------



## linno (Feb 8, 2016)

I just got to Tucson last night. Wasnt hard to find a spot in desert around walmart to camp even getting dropped off late. Im hoping to check out gem & jam fest this weekend


----------



## Joel Grayson (Feb 10, 2016)

cool man thanks for the heads up. ive had pretty good luck boondocking. i hit up the gem show, didnt know about the jam show, where is that?


----------



## amor fati (Feb 11, 2016)

A little out of the way but there is a DIY music fest in Albuquerque the second week in March (will post a thread soon)


----------



## Twiggy and Zuri (Mar 2, 2017)

If you're still in tucson the virus is playing tomorrow.


----------

